# The Fall Antique, Glass & Bottle Show Presented - Batsto Citizens Committee 9/29/2019



## texkev (Jul 8, 2019)

September 29, 2019 on a Sunday


Hammonton, New Jersey


The Fall Antique, Glass, & Bottle Show Presented by Batsto Citizens Committee, Inc.


Batsto Village
Wharton State Forrest
Hammonton, New Jersey 08037


9:00 am to 3:00 pm


Harry Rheam hcrheam@gmail.com


----------

